# Ace Attorney DS: Casemaker



## Another World (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ace Attorney DS: Casemaker*
NeoFlash Entry



Ace Attorney DS: Casemaker allows users to develope their very own case files game. The package includes "113 profile sprites, 280 evidence sprites, 99 maps and 941 animations." Please see the NeoFlash link [below] for more information.



			
				v1.1 Change Log said:
			
		

> + MP3 playing is now fixed, no more crashing!
> + Movie support
> + Correct SFX for buttons
> + Fixed lagging custom animation
> ...






Download (Full package install with v1.0 39MB)



Download (v1.1 update)



Neoflash Spring Compo Entry Page



Discuss


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm going to try this out!


----------



## misticknight (Mar 23, 2009)

is it me or does this crash alot? i hope its not my SD Card or my AceKard, i only just got them recently.


----------



## shurf (Mar 23, 2009)

This sounds great. I might get addicted to this if I really get into it.


----------



## War (Mar 23, 2009)

The premise sounds good, but I don't know how well it works... if it works fine, it's gonna be fun to play through custom cases made by users.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 23, 2009)

but what if users make cases that are too easy or too hard? There is much balance that goes into the difficult of phoenix wright cases imo.

Someone ought to set up a voting system for uploaded cases somewhere. that's this lazy man's opinion.


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 23, 2009)

This looks promising. It will be interesting to play cases made by users. But can you import custom graphics and sprites? Or even characters?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesomegasmic.  Gonna go get some megaman sprites and have him be PW's client XD


----------



## Talaria (Mar 23, 2009)

misticknight said:
			
		

> is it me or does this crash alot? i hope its not my SD Card or my AceKard, i only just got them recently.
> Neoflash Compo Entry page for Ace Attorney DS22/03/09 PLEASE NOTE:
> 
> Delete the AADS/sfx/mp3 folder, it causes some flash card to crash due to running out of data. Some cards, such as the R4TF, will not crash. Check to see if indeed your card crashes to decide whether or not to delete it. Removing MP3 support with not adhere the application's functionality.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG!! This is awesome, definitely tryin this out!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 23, 2009)

Huge file size for a homebrew.


----------



## agony (Mar 23, 2009)

oh! he finally released it!


----------



## golden (Mar 23, 2009)

wow this is going to be amazing. hopefully more releases to come.


----------



## B12Core (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm the developer for the homebrew game.

NOTE : SOME CARDS DO NOT HAVE COMPATIBILITY WITH THE .MP3 FILES (runs out of data).

DELETE THE AADS/sfx/mp3 ARCHIVE TO FIX THIS. I WILL ADD .MOD SUPPORT TO REPLACE .MP3's.

Feel free to ask me any questions. Suggestions/bug reports are welcome.


----------



## Another World (Mar 24, 2009)

b12core: if you start a post in the homebrew section of gbatemp let me know. that way i can link it to this news post to help get you better traffic.

-another world


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 24, 2009)

Do want. Will take. o_o


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 24, 2009)

AceKard no likely unless we remove the music/sfx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll have to try it on the Cyclo in a bit.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 24, 2009)

*goes and makes very bad PW case*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 24, 2009)

omg fucking awesome


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright, it freeze on the Cyclo too... Hrm.


----------



## B12Core (Mar 24, 2009)

Just remove the mp3 archive. I'll be replacing .mp3 support with .mod support (runs more efficiently anyways).


----------



## john.jingle (Mar 24, 2009)

Case Maker on DS?  Me likey.  Although I wonder how much easier it would be if we can make cases on our computers and then import the cases onto our flashcarts.

Is it possible to insert additional sprites or gifs?


----------



## B12Core (Mar 24, 2009)

john.jingle said:
			
		

> Case Maker on DS?  Me likey.  Although I wonder how much easier it would be if we can make cases on our computers and then import the cases onto our flashcarts.
> 
> Is it possible to insert additional sprites or gifs?



It's possible to insert additional sprites. Not .gifs though.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing! This is gonna be sweet. Being a huge PW fan, this is a godsend.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Mar 24, 2009)

Good idea, but I am not one for fan faction.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Are we able to send our cases via WiFi or files via the net?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 24, 2009)

If I remember correctly this was released like a year ago? maybe not the same version but the same thing? I remember trying it and I couldn't work it


----------



## B12Core (Mar 24, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Are we able to send our cases via WiFi or files via the net?



I don't see why not...

However, that is a task that is still far to come. I'll be sure to implement that when the casemaker is at a stable status though!

Thanks for the suggestion, any other suggestions/bug reports are welcome.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Question:
Kinda confused if we make the trial directly on the DS or on the computer?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Mar 24, 2009)

Can anyone state how well this works?


----------



## B12Core (Mar 24, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Question:
> Kinda confused if we make the trial directly on the DS or on the computer?



You make the case on the computer. The cases are playable on the DS.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 25, 2009)

I can report that the Case Maker does crash with the M3 Real (in TouchPod latest version, doesn't load in Sakura) with the mp3 folder. I'll delete it when I get home after school and try again.


----------



## B12Core (Mar 26, 2009)

I updated to version 1.1.

Features include:

+ MP3 playing is now fixed, no more crashing!
+ Movie support
+ Correct SFX for buttons
+ Fixed lagging custom animation
+ Fixed testimony prompt

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/949801...ney_DS_v11.html

^ ROM.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazing, B12! So now we shouldn't have to delete the mp3 folder, correct?

Also, do you have any plans for making this homebrew compatible with M3 Sakura?


----------



## da_head (Mar 26, 2009)

ah they finally ported it to the ds! i expect a lot of EPIC cases to be made by the community


----------



## B12Core (Mar 26, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> I'm also hoping if we could keep discussion within this thread:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=143150
> 
> ...



thread closed, please continue discussion at the above link.

-another world


----------

